# Rat



## hashbrown

Parked my truck Sunday after cutting wood, got up the next morning to go to work and my truck wouldn't start. I popped the hood and I had the start of a rats nest. After about a half days work I had the wiring put back together and got my truck running again. I was outside last night and actually say my wife's car shaking around a little so I set a few traps in her engine bay and caught the nasty critter this morning. These bastards can cause so much damage in a short time.


----------



## Grimm

That rat looks pretty well fed!


----------



## hashbrown

They must do great eating auto computer wiring!


----------



## NaeKid

That is a massive amount of greenery under your hood! I would hate to see how bad it would be if the truck was parked for a week ...


----------



## hashbrown

NaeKid said:


> That is a massive amount of greenery under your hood! I would hate to see how bad it would be if the truck was parked for a week ...


I was lucky I found it the next day or I would still be trying to figure out the wiring


----------



## Viking

That's a rat out of hell, you're fortunate that it didn't chew through water hoses as well, like rats did to our washing machine that was in an outside shed.


----------



## camo2460

I had a friend tell me to park my vehicle in different places, after a Wood Rat chewed through my fuel line. He said even if you move the vehicle several feet forward or back it can help, since the rats come back to the same place every time. He also said that hanging Moth Balls around or on the vehicle can help repel them. I have taken his advice, and so far I haven't had any more problems.


----------



## squerly

That's a nasty damn rat, good thing you caught him as soon as you did. I had the same problem but it was squirrels instead of rats. Took me an entire day to fix.


----------



## RevWC

Instead of killing the rat why didn't you use a live trap and then relocate him or try and rehabilitate him not to eat wire?


----------



## Balls004

Good to see you used enough trap for that critter! What did you bait it with?


----------



## hashbrown

RevWC said:


> Instead of killing the rat why didn't you use a live trap and then relocate him or try and rehabilitate him not to eat wire?


 I'm working on "relocating" the copperheads and rattlesnakes to friendly homes at the moment so one project at a time my friend....



Balls004 said:


> Good to see you used enough trap for that critter! What did you bait it with?


I don't screw around with them! I put a little peanut butter on the tongue of the trap and put a few cashews sticking out of the peanut butter.


----------



## zombieresponder

RevWC said:


> Instead of killing the rat why didn't you use a live trap and then relocate him or try and rehabilitate him not to eat wire?












Edit: I need some of those traps.


----------



## Cotton

zombieresponder said:


> Edit: I need some of those traps.


I put peanut butter on my electric fence around my peas and water melons. Deer and coyotes can't resist a taste. 

If you have a rat that size&#8230; you have more serious problems&#8230;

I recommend&#8230;

http://www.fntpost.com/

http://www.nwtrappers.com/catalog/

Great products! I just went through something similar. In one month I lost 9 hens and both my roosters. It was a big ole boar ****. It was dry here, no rain for a month. We finally got 1.3 inches of rain. It washed my scent off my traps. I caught him the next afternoon.


----------



## RevWC

> I'm working on "relocating" the copperheads and rattlesnakes to friendly homes at the moment so one project at a time my friend....


Taking a trip to DC?


----------



## bigg777

RevWC said:


> Taking a trip to DC?


Yeah those low-down, slithering reptiles will feel right at home!


----------



## RevWC

This is really what happened..






or


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I use live traps most of the time. They have no fear of crawling into the trap and I have had the best results with them. I toss some cat or dog food under the trigger pan so that they have to dig for it. I normally shake the rat out in the open and let the dog have it. She loves that game ... the rats ... not so much!

I relocated one once to a neighbor's place. They were a pain in the a$$ and animal rights nuts. Funny how the sanctity of all life forms didn't apply to packrats once one moved into their storage shed. Funny how the avid anti hunter/anti trapper wife wanted to borrow a trap or gun! I loaned her husband a 22 because she absolutely hated firearms. We never heard another peep out of them regarding the "brotherhood of all living things" or how all guns are evil and should be banned again!


----------



## hashbrown

mosquitomountainman said:


> I use live traps most of the time. They have no fear of crawling into the trap and I have had the best results with them. I toss some cat or dog food under the trigger pan so that they have to dig for it. I normally shake the rat out in the open and let the dog have it. She loves that game ... the rats ... not so much!
> 
> I relocated one once to a neighbor's place. They were a pain in the a$$ and animal rights nuts. Funny how the sanctity of all life forms didn't apply to packrats once one moved into their storage shed. Funny how the avid anti hunter/anti trapper wife wanted to borrow a trap or gun! I loaned her husband a 22 because she absolutely hated firearms. We never heard another peep out of them regarding the "brotherhood of all living things" or how all guns are evil and should be banned again!


Jake and onyx make sport out of them as well!


----------



## Tirediron

Awe geeze,  I got exited thinking you were gonna tell us about a new fire breathing big block Chevy for your rock blaster


----------



## hashbrown

Tirediron said:


> Awe geeze,  I got exited thinking you were gonna tell us about a new fire breathing big block Chevy for your rock blaster


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Different sort of rat


----------



## readytogo

https://www.google.com/search?q=rat...oTCKTKqL6-kcYCFYlOkgodYqUAzA&biw=1366&bih=651


----------



## hashbrown

I started seeing sign of of another one of these bastards a few days ago. Today the Ratosauris was slain!


----------



## weedygarden

That is one fat rat!

A friend of mine told me about a squirrel eating the wires in her car. Because it was not an accident, but unusual, her insurance paid for it. She had it fixed and it cost $1800. She took her car home and it happened again. Insurance paid $2800 the second time. 

I am not sure what she has done to stop the squirrels.


----------



## squerly

hashbrown said:


> I started seeing sign of of another one of these bastards a few days ago. Today the Ratosauris was slain!


Your problem isn't going to be Zombies bud...


----------



## bigg777

Gut it, skin it & freeze it for Thanksgiving, that thing oughta feed 3 or 4 people!


----------



## hashbrown

And it has started again! I won another battle but I'm not sure if I'll win the war.


----------



## Grimm

hashbrown said:


> And it has started again! I won another battle but I'm not sure if I'll win the war.


That thing looks like it has a furry tail! Never seen a rat with a furry tail...

Except squirrels.

:brickwall:


----------



## camo2460

Grimm said:


> That thing looks like it has a furry tail! Never seen a rat with a furry tail...
> 
> Except squirrels.
> 
> :brickwall:


That's because it's a Pack Rat, It's different from what most people are accustomed to seeing in big city sewers, which is the Norway Rat. A Pack Rat, while it is a Rat, is more like a Ground Squirrel rather than the filthy Creatures that inhabit sewers, garbage dumps, and Washington D.C.


----------



## hashbrown

Grimm said:


> That thing looks like it has a furry tail! Never seen a rat with a furry tail...
> 
> Except squirrels.
> 
> :brickwall:


All of the pack rats here have fur on their tails, squirrels have much longer fur on their tails though......

We eat a lot of squirrels and thats not one. :rofl:


----------



## Grimm

I've heard of pack rats but never seen one. Around here squirrels are as much of a pest as rats but with fluffy tails.


----------



## weedygarden

Grimm said:


> That thing looks like it has a furry tail! Never seen a rat with a furry tail...
> 
> Except squirrels.
> 
> :brickwall:


I have a friend who calls squirrels "furry tailed rats."


----------



## oldasrocks

I have a Seba Inu dog that is the best ratter I've ever had. He even catches squirrels that eat at the bird feeder.


----------

